# How to Enter a Woodcarving



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Show Without Leaving Home* -
The Richmond Carving Society of British Columbia, Canada has announced their 2nd Annual Virtual Woodcarving Show at the end of May 2021. You only have to submit two photos of your carving and pay the entry fee of $8 CAN,
Here is a link to their website for the details & entry form: http://www.richmondcarvers.com/

Last year there were about 265 entries from as far away as Australia & Italy. Virtual ribbons were awarded. All of the entry photos were shown on their website along with their awards. I had entered three relief carvings based on woodcut designs of M.C. Escher. All of them won blue ribbons in the Advanced group and one also was Best of Division. It was fun and didn't require driving to Canada.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks Phil !!
I've won several white ribbons in the past. lots of fun to enter these Show-n-Tell events.
(if you don't win 1st, 2nd or 3rd place, you get an "Honorable Mention", which is the white ribbon LOL).
I didn't see the criteria for the submissions on the website - are there any rules or limitations ?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, the rules and related details are in the Prospectus.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait to see the entries. Thx Phil!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> Wow, I can t wait to see the entries. Thx Phil!
> 
> - BigMig


These are my entries from last year:


----------

